# Cleaning the dust off my vocal cords



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

In the class I had today there are only 12 students, and we sit at a long table. My side of the table tends to be very quiet, but today I was actually able to break the silence and start talking. I was able to keep talking throughout the class, even to the cute guy across from me who always makes me nervous. 
Small accomplishment, but this is coming from someone who has invisible duct tape over her mouth.
Now if only I had the guts to tell that guy I like him ...:blush


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

*Shameless self-reply*


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ooh! Ooh! I have an idea. Go to class drunk!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

But it's a drawing class. I don't want to fail because my drawings look like crap.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

And the professor will get suspicious if my breath smells like alcohol.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm. That could be a problem. I suggest you develop ESP. ESP is odor-free and doesn't inhibit your motor skills, so no one will notice.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha. Aww! I'm happy that you were able to dust your vocal cords off


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for replying! I was running out of things to say to myself, lol


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just talk to myself.. ahah..

I'm doing drunken go-karting in a month or so hopefully. why not.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> I just talk to myself.. ahah..
> 
> I'm doing drunken go-karting in a month or so hopefully. why not.


The safer alternative to drunk driving! :b


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> The safer alternative to drunk driving! :b


No, drunk train riding is better and safer !
I've only done it once, though. was great. but I blacked out shortly after.. so much for safe xD


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

mm.. I really want to go here though. but the trekking is for advanced people >.<

http://www.outdoors.fi/destinations/wildernessareas/hammastunturi/activities/Pages/Default.aspx

would be awesome. the longest trail takes 1 and 1/2 months to do. and completely free, it's just getting there. just, it's cold.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Good for you. Keep dusting!! :yes


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> Good for you. Keep dusting!! :yes


:lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> Hey, thanks for replying! I was running out of things to say to myself, lol


Well, if you run out of things to say to yourself, you can borrow some of mine :yes


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> Good for you. Keep dusting!! :yes


Thanks for the nice duster. 
I had my internship today and I was able to hold conversations with my co-workers. I'm on a roll.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome good for you!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done. I found this thread both very inspirational and funny


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like she hasn't replied for a while.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe she's tired of posting on this forum.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah but I reckon she's working up the courage to ask the shy guy out. She's busy planning!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Not sure about that. By the way, her self-talking habit appears to be worsening!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

You should talk!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I should talk?


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

humourless said:


> Maybe she's tired of posting on this forum.


No, I'm still here.  Some days I just lurk.

To keep up the record of my accomplishments, recently I went to see a movie with a classmate, and then she came to my place and we studied for an exam together.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I had my internship today and I was able to hold conversations with my co-workers. I'm on a roll. [/QUOTE]

Congrats! Keep it rolling!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

humourless said:


> Not sure about that. By the way, her self-talking habit appears to be worsening!


You should see me in real life. I actually like to talk, but SA keeps me from doing so, so I ramble on and on and on .... to myself.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

sickofshyness said:


> Congrats! Keep it rolling!


Thanks! I'm trying my best.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Your welcome, keep trying your best you are doing great. I am going to try to initiate at least 2 small talk conversations in class today.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> Now if only I had the guts to tell that guy I like him ...:blush


tell him! :clap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Awesome thread title by the way.

And congrats!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure there would be plenty of guys standing by on this forum ...should Invisi fail with him.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

humourless said:


> I'm sure there would be plenty of guys standing by on this forum ...should Invisi fail with him.


The question is ... do any of them live anywhere near me? I don't think a long-distance online relationship would work, as I don't have a private jet and all.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

luffy said:


> tell him! :clap


I would, if he didn't make my anxiety go from zero to sixty in five seconds.

To be totally irrelevant ... 100 posts! Yay!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary Invisi....in answer to your question..maybe you need to advertise this fact on threads that have more viewers eg. in Copiing with A....section


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

humourless said:


> Happy anniversary Invisi....in answer to your question..maybe you need to advertise this fact on threads that have more viewers eg. in Copiing with A....section


Thanks! 
I posted on the Friends and Connections board, and apparently there isn't a soul on this forum that lives anywhere near me. I don't exactly live in the middle of nowhere, so I thought there'd at least be one person. :blank


----------

